# Scenic Artist says hi



## ArtistGeek (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi! I am new to the site--which I found by doing a web search for bogus paper (looking for new suppliers--trying to save some $ on shipping.)

I have painted for various regional/educational theaters and summer stocks in the northeast US, but have spent the last 4 years in FL as the Scenic Charge and Paint Shop Manager for a large university.

Hope to learn some new things here. Thanks for having me!


----------



## Hoffer (Jan 12, 2010)

ArtistGeek said:


> Hi! I am new to the site--which I found by doing a web search for bogus paper (looking for new suppliers--trying to save some $ on shipping.)
> 
> I have painted for various regional/educational theaters and summer stocks in the northeast US, but have spent the last 4 years in FL as the Scenic Charge and Paint Shop Manager for a large university.
> 
> Hope to learn some new things here. Thanks for having me!


 
HI. I'm new here, too, and it is nice to see scenery types interested in lighting. I sometimes do more lighting than scenery!!


----------



## Kelite (Jan 12, 2010)

Welcome to the ControlBooth, both of you! The various disciplines within the live theater world are well represented here, and the clan grows daily. Be sure to stop by the *Glossary* within the *CBWiki* area and assist with term definitions where you feel comfortable.

I can imagine how the Florida winters have been a nice change ArtistGeek, even with the recent cool spell you've had down there. (Thinned the blood a bit, hmmm?)


----------



## Van (Jan 12, 2010)

Home Depot is one of my favorite places to pick up Rosin paper, not exactly Bogus paper but real darn close, and cheaper too.


----------



## ArtistGeek (Jan 13, 2010)

@Keith-- I have to say 14 degrees in Tallahassee is a little shocking! I grew up in central NY state, so I am use to cold--but our shop isn't meant to have a heater running. It couldn't keep up!

@Van-- Thanks for your suggestion of rosin paper. I can't say that I have used it for anything. I use bogus because it is more durable than kraft paper and frankly in all of the shops I trained/worked in bogus was standard floor covering.

@Heidi-- Hi! I don't know much about lighting. I am not one of those theatre people who knows a little bit about everything. I was an art student who fell into theatre and just found my niche here--even after 9 years of working as a professional scenic artist, I still have a lot to learn about other aspects of technical theatre.


----------

